# Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Hallo,

*Der Inhalt ist von mir selbst und es ist ein 1:1 Zitat. Ich hatte es bereits in einem anderen Forum veröffentlicht.*

da mir schon von Anfang an die Geräuschkulisse und die Temperaturen meiner GTX 470 auf die Nerven gehen, dachte ich mir da muss mal etwas gegen gemacht werden.

Auf Computerbase.de gab es vor einiger Zeit mal einen Bericht, wie man mit Hilfe des MSI Afterburners die Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme als auch Lautstärke durch undervolten reduzieren kann.

Das hatte ich natürlich gleich ausprobiert. Leider ließ sich meine Karte nicht allzu sehr zu einem undervolten überreden, sodass die Ergebnisse in meinem Fall gleich folgendermaßen waren: kein Unterschied. Selbst die Ergebnisse von Computerbase hatten im Falle der GTX 470 kaum einen Unterschied gehabt.

Etwas später stieß ich auf ein sogenanntes "High Flow Bracket" von EVGA. Es sollte die Grafikkarte bis zu 5°C kühler machen. Leider hatte ich keine EVGA Grafikkarte und somit auch keine wirkliche Chance an das Teil ranzukommen, es seidenn zu völlig überzogenen Preisen von 15$ bei eBay. Ich hatte die Sache erstmal auf Eis gelegt.

Heute hatte ich mich nochmal etwas mehr nach dem Ding erkundigt und bin auf positive als auch negative (im Sinne von neutrale) Ergebnisse gestoßen. Ich wollte mich mal ranwagen und meiner Grafikkarte einer kleinen Operation unterziehen um selbst herauszufinden, was das Teil bringt - oder auch nicht.

Gleich vorweg: ich habe es leider leider versäumt, die Temperturen VOR der Veränderung zu dokumentieren. Sorry!

Vor dem "Umbau" habe ich in Furmark Temperaturen von bis zu 96°C gehabt. Der Lüfter lief dabei mit bis zu 77%. (wie gesagt, ich habe leider keinen Screenshot   )

Der Umbau an sich war keine große Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah das ganze vor dem Umbau aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Seitenschneider ließen sich die kleinen Stangen in der Mitte recht einfach abknipsen. Nicht vergessen die scharfen Kanten mit einer Feile zu bearbeiten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende sah das ganze dann so aus. (sorry für die schlechte Qualität des letzten Bildes).

Doch wie verhalten sich nun Temperaturen und Lautstärke? Nun...der Unterschied reißt keinen vom Hocker - aber dennoch gibt es ihn und man kann auch fühlen, dass deutlich mehr Luft hinten durch kommt. Die Temperaturen gingen von maximal 96°C auf 92 - 93°C runter. Der Lüfter  war die meiste Zeit bei ca. 65%, erst gegen Ende, wo die hohe Temperatur etwas länger anhielt ist der Lüfter auf 71% bis 73% gesprungen. Bei einem Lüfter mit 5000 touren schon ein Unterschied von minimum 200 Umdrehungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also...

Vorher:   96°C @77%
Nachher: 93°C @73%

Der Eingriff dauert inkl. Ein-, Ausbau und sprichwörtlichem Feinschliff ca. eine halbe Stunde und lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Furmark ist ein Test unter "Extrembedingungen" und beim normalen Spielen konnte ich subjektiv auf jeden Fall weniger Lautstärke vernehmen.

Wer die Bilder nochmal in groß haben will:


```
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schritt1tkoe.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schritt2bjdt.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schritt3f7rp.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schritt47jt4.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schritt5l868.png
```

Frohes Schaffen , Daniel


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Mir stellt sich die Frage obs den totalen Garantieverlust wert ist?

Du wirst enorme Probleme kriegen falls deine Karte in nem halben Jahr rumzickt, denn diese Form von Modding kannst du nicht rückgängig machen.

Außerdem sind 2-3 °C Verbesserung auch bei niedrigerer Raumtemperatur drin, das ist für mich kein Wert um von Verbesserung zu reden. 
Mein MK-13 erreicht 60°C maximal (GPU 750MHz,1500MHz Shader,1700MHz Ram @ 0,925V)  , das ist für mich ein Wert um auf die Garantie zu pfeifen, für 3°C nicht.

Zumal ich wieder den Stock-Kühler draufmachen kann und noch Chancen auf Kulanz hab. 

Trotzdem find ichs gut das hier mal wieder einer was ausprobiert und uns dran teilhaben lässt.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> Außerdem sind 2-3 °C Verbesserung auch bei niedrigerer Raumtemperatur drin, das ist für mich kein Wert um von Verbesserung zu reden


Dazu muss die niedrigere Raumtemperatur erstmal da sein. Diese Verbesserung habe ich bei der selben Raumtemperatur erzielt. Jede Verbesserung, und sei sie noch so klein, ist aber trotzdem eine Verbesserung.

Ich scheiß auf Garantie, entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise.

Es ging auch in erster Linie nicht darum, die Grafikkarte kühler zu machen, sondern leiser. Außerdem sollte es einfach noch ein Anhaltspunkt für Leute sein, die sich von den "überragenden Leistungen" dieses High Flow Brackets haben blenden lassen.

Wenn ich wirklich wollte, dass die Grafikkarte kühl und leise ist, dann hätte ich mir längst einen anderen Kühler gekauft, doch ich will keine weiteren 50 Euro in eine 300 Euro Grafikkarte investieren, wenn ich mir ohnehin in ein paar Monaten eine neue kaufe. Bis dahin wird die Karte schon aushalten und das ist mir den Wert/Garantieverlust wert.

Abgesehen davon hat der Kühler nichts mit der Blende zu tun. Sowas kann man für wenig Geld bei eBay kaufen, das heißt WENN ich die Garantie wiederherstellen wollen würde, dann kaufe ich mr halt einfach so ein standardteil bei eBay und fertig.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen das diese Lösung nur wenig Potential hat und der Garantieverlust schwerer wiegt als der Temperatur / Lautstärkegewinn.


Dieses High Flow Bracket ist sicherlich keinen Cent wert, der einzige Grund wäre in meinen Augen, dass man es wieder Rückgängig machen kann.

Wieviel die Originalen Brackets kosten und ob die überhaupt zu bekommen sind weiß ich nicht aber aufjedenfall sind das verschenkte 20€ extra die man auch gleich in nen Kühler stecken kann.

OT:
Respekt wenn du mit dem Brüllwürfel noch Monate leben kannst, meiner hat exakt nach 1 Woche den Platz mit nem MK-13 getauscht. Die 60€ extra genieße ich jede Minute die der Rechner läuft.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> Respekt wenn du mit dem Brüllwürfel noch Monate leben kannst


Das liegt daran, dass ich wenig mit dem Computer spiele. Das mag im ersten Moment bei dem Blick auf die Hardware etwas verwirrend sein, aber ich spiele tatsächlich nicht oft, doch WENN ich spielen will, dann sollen die Spiele auch gut laufen.



> Wieviel die Originalen Brackets kosten und ob die überhaupt zu bekommen sind weiß ich nicht aber aufjedenfall sind das verschenkte 20€ extra die man auch gleich in nen Kühler stecken kann


Gelegentlich ist sowas bei eBay für 5-10 Euro zu finden. Ein guter Kühler kostet aber mindestens 50 Euro und wie gesagt, der Sinn der ganzen Aktion war eigentlich nur zu zeigen, dass der Unterschied existiert, aber nicht so überwältigend ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Dann sind wir am Ende einer Meinung.


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Was für Raumtemperaturen waren vorhanden? Welche Innenraumtemperaturen? Wie lange lief die KArte bei dem Test? Ohne diese Punkte zu klären, können die Werte sich auch aufgrund anderer Dinge um 3° unterscheiden. Zumal 1-2° eh im üblichen Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit liegen.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> Was für Raumtemperaturen waren vorhanden?


Die Raumtemperatur war bei ca. 21°C



> Welche Innenraumtemperaturen?


Ich denke unwesentlich höher, denn die Tests habe ich jeweils direkt nach einem Kaltstart durchgeführt. Nur habe ich leider bei dem ersten Test, wie bereits erwähnt, versäumt es durch einen screenshot zu dokumentieren. Somit liefen beide Tests unter den selben Bedingungen ab.

Der Unterschied von vorher zu nachher ist natürlich immer relativ, aber wie gesagt - die Bedingungen und die Vorgehensweise waren exakt die selben, deswegen sind die Unterschiede auch aussagekräftig.



> Wie lange lief die KArte bei dem Test?


Etwa 2 1/2 Minuten. Länger braucht die Karte nicht um sich einzupendeln



> Zumal 1-2° eh im üblichen Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit liegen


Das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich solche Tests (mit dieser Grafikkarte) durchführe und ich denke ich weiß selber ganz genau wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln und verhalten, deswegen liegt hier sicherlich keine Messungenauigkeit vor. Der Unterschied ist faktisch da. Punkt.

Mit solcher Klugscheißerei ist wirklich keinem geholfen. Hauptsache erstmal alles schlecht reden und die Recherchen anderer Leute anzweifeln. Wieso machst du es nicht einfach selbst mhh? Dann kannst du uns allen zeigen wie toll du bist. Leute wie du nerven einfach nur unheimlich. Aber wie war das nochmal - ich muss mich entschuldigen, eigentlich hätte ich dich besser ignorieren sollen - don't feed the troll.


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

@DF_zwo
Wenn man keine Angaben zu solchen Dingen macht, kann man sonst was schreiben. Es gibt genug unsinnige Tests die schlecht gemacht sind und nicht durchdacht. Messungenauigkeiten hat man immer, die lassen sich nicht vermeiden. Gerade bei so einem Test wäre es extrem wichtig gewesen das man die Umgebungstemperatur beider Durchläufe "exakt" misst. Ich teste selbst Kühler, eben CPU-Kühler. Und Messungenauigkeiten liegen immer in einem gewissen Rahmen und lassen sich nicht vermeiden. 
Wenn Fragen bezüglich deiner Testumgebung und Genauigkeit für dich "trollen" ist, zerstörst du deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit. Und 2 1/2 Minuten zum Einpendeln? Sorry, meine Karten brauchen wesentlich länger zum Einpendeln.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Selbst WENN deine Karte(n) länger brauchen - beide Tests liefen unter den selben Bedingungen ab. Das heißt wenn unter den selben Bedingungen ein Unterschied entsteht, dann ist er auch da - fertig.

Außerdem brauchst du mich diesbezüglich nicht belehren, viel besser wäre es wenn du mal *genau* liest was ich geschrieben habe. Allem Anschein nach hast du immernoch nicht verstanden worum es geht.
Und nochmal zum Thema genau lesen: es geht nicht nur um die GPU Temperatur, sondern um die GPU Temperatur bei einer bestimmten Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Wenn ich in meinem "Test" eine 3°C niedrigere GPU Temperatur bei mindestens 200UPM bis 300UPM weniger Lüftergeschwindigkeit unter den SELBEN Bedingungen erreiche, dann kannst du mir doch nicht erzählen es sei eine Messungenauigkeit, geschweige denn es sei kein vertretbarer Unterschied vorhanden.


----------



## Domowoi (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Mal ne andere Frage warum nicht einfach eine Single Slot Blend ekaufen udn die hinschrauben.
Im Garantiefall hat man die originale noch unverändert rumliegen, mann muss nicht feilen und vermutlich kann man noch besseren Airflow erreichen.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Ja hätte man machen können, aber man muss erstmal an eine singleslot Blende kommen die auch passt. Außerdem fehlt dann an einer Stelle die Blende komplett und dort können dann Luftverwirbelungen auftreten oder gar warme Luft wieder zurück ins Gehäuse strömen, ähnlich als wenn man die Blende komplett entfernt.


----------



## RolfRui (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

meine GTX470 von Colorfull war erstaunlich leise - aber mit 115 C auch erstaunlich heiß - ich sah mich gezwungen den Lüfter per nvidiaInspector beim Zocken auch fast volle Drehzahl zu setzen.

Dann gabs 56 C, das Geräusch eines wild gewordenen Kleinstaubsauger und Stress mit der Regierung.

Hab jetzt eine WaKü und Ruhe.


----------



## DF_zwo (15. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Also meine GTX 470 ist ebenfalls von Colorful. Komisch. Dass deine karte allerdings 115°C erreicht hat wage ich zu bezweifeln, da der Lüfter bei 105°C automatisch und ganz egal was du manuell eingestellt hast auf 100% aufdreht.

Siehe auch hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Alternative Kühlung ftw sag ich da nur


----------



## Domowoi (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Wenn man die Garantie nicht verlieren möchte ohne viel zu zahlen?


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

ich weiß garnicht was ihr immer alle mit der garantie rumjammert!ß ihr schickt die karte doch eh nicht zum hersteller ein sonder geht/schickt sie zum händler und der muss 2 jahre gewährleistung geben!
und die sind erstens immer kulant, da sie keine kunden vergraueln wollen und vorsichtig mit dem wort betrug sind!!heist wenn man den kühler anständig und vernünftig abmontiert dann hat man auch im gewährleistungsfall keine probleme! denn einen umbau nachzuweisen ist bei solch einem geschlossen kühlsystem schwer!


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

naja und wenn man bei gaunertechnikshop24.info bestellt?


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> naja und wenn man bei gaunertechnikshop24.info bestellt?


auch die haben sich an deutsche gesetze zu halten! das problem ist bloss das viel kunden keine ahnung haben und den unterschied zwischen garantie und gewährleistung nicht kennen,bzw über haupt keine ahnung haben was nu handhabe ist bei defekter ware!


----------



## DF_zwo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Alternative Kühlung ftw sag ich da nur



Sehr schön. Noch jemand der den Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden hat oder einfach nicht kapieren will.

Zum Thema alternative Kühlung: es gibt abgesehen von einem Wasserkühlblock *keine* alternative Kühlung, welche die Spannungswandler ausreichend kühlt. Auch nicht der Prolimatech MK-13. Jetzt wo es wieder kühler wird mag das gut gehen, aber im Sommer werden einige in dem Fall auf längere Spielesessionen verzichten müssen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Um meine gtx480 kühler zu bekommen hats schon gereicht einen langsam drehenden 120er lüfter ins seitenteil unter den grakalüfter zu montieren


----------



## Junkie2003 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Noch jemand der den Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden hat oder einfach nicht kapieren will.
> 
> Zum Thema alternative Kühlung: es gibt abgesehen von einem Wasserkühlblock *keine* alternative Kühlung, welche die Spannungswandler ausreichend kühlt. Auch nicht der Prolimatech MK-13. Jetzt wo es wieder kühler wird mag das gut gehen, aber im Sommer werden einige in dem Fall auf längere Spielesessionen verzichten müssen.


du hast meine kühlung nicht gesehen! und da ich nen sensor an den spwas hab weiß ich das es funz!


----------



## DF_zwo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> du hast meine kühlung nicht gesehen! und da ich nen sensor an den spwas hab weiß ich das es funz!



Man liest überall, dass der MK-13 die Spannungswandler einer GTX 470 / GTX 480 definitiv nicht bedenkenlos gut kühlt und das kann er auch nicht, es seidenn du kaufst sehr schnell drehende Lüfter die an den entsprechenden Stellen ähnliche Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen wie der Radiallüfter des Referenzkühlers. Und dann ist die Kühllösung nicht mehr leise und verfehlt einen Teil ihres Zwecks.


----------



## Junkie2003 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Man liest überall, dass der MK-13 die Spannungswandler einer GTX 470 / GTX 480 definitiv nicht bedenkenlos gut kühlt und das kann er auch nicht, es seidenn du kaufst sehr schnell drehende Lüfter die an den entsprechenden Stellen ähnliche Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen wie der Radiallüfter des Referenzkühlers. Und dann ist die Kühllösung nicht mehr leise und verfehlt einen Teil ihres Zwecks.


ich hab ein risen gehäuse deshab ist sie in einem luftstrom von 3 frontlüftern!
dann 2 120 untergeschnallt und 2 92er an die seite! mein sys ist extrem leise mit gut 12 lüftern, da sie alle geregelt sind! meine spannungswandler sind nicht heisser als die pcb temp die mir der afterburner ausgiebt,wie gesagt hab nen fühler von meiner lüftersteuerung dran! ok ich hab nicht originalen kühler auf die spawas geklebt weil die mist dinger nicht kleben wollten, hab welche von arcticooling genommen die ich noch liegen hatte, die kleben nur besser vielliecht reicht das! ich hab leider keine lautstärke messgerät aber mein pc ist definitiv leise und kühl!
hier ein bild von dem ding(sry für die schlechte quali hatte nur handy zurhand!)


----------



## DF_zwo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Jo mein Gehäuse ist auch groß genug (Coolermaster Cosmos 1000), soviel dazu


----------



## marvelmaster (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Kann man die Spannungswandler Temp seperat auslesen?
Bei Gpu-Z sind bei mit zB bei ner GTX 470 alle TEmps ~60°


----------



## DF_zwo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Das einzige was man bei mir in GPU-Z auslesen kann ist die PCB Temperatur. Gemeint ist damit die Gehäuseinnentemperatur bzw. die Umgebungstemperatur der Grafikkarte


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Ich möchte nochmal glorreich zitieren


> Ich scheiß auf Garantie, entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise.


Hail to the King !

mfg Cionara


----------



## marvelmaster (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

hm wie kann ich dann die Temps der Spannungswandler anguckn?


----------



## Junkie2003 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> hm wie kann ich dann die Temps der Spannungswandler anguckn?


ich hab nen externen sensor dran von meiner lüftersteuerung! auslesen mit nem tool nicht möglich!
dein coolermaster ist klein im vergleich zu meinenem! in das mozart tx was ich nutze passen 2 pcs laut hertseller
(ok jetz kommt der vergleich wär den größten hatXD) da meine gehäuse höher ist als normal und 4 120er lüfter im oberen teil die wärme nach aussen führen ist die luft führung eine andere als bei deinem coolermaster! deshalb wohl die unwarscheinlich guten temps bei mir


----------



## marvelmaster (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Wo sitzen denn die Spannungswandler und was passiert wenn die zu warm werden?


----------



## DF_zwo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal glorreich zitieren
> 
> Hail to the King !
> 
> mfg Cionara


Hast du ein Problem damit? Ist doch nicht deine Sache, oder?



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Wo sitzen denn die Spannungswandler und was passiert wenn die zu warm werden?



Die sitzen bei der GTX 470 unter dem Radiallüfter. Ohne die Kühlplatte zu entfernen kann man die Spannungswandler nicht sehen. Wenn sie wesentlich zu warm werden kann die Grafikkarte massiven Schaden nehmen aber erstmal stürzt dein Rechner ab.

Ich habe sie mal in einem Bild von Computerbase markiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hyperionical (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Die Werte sind zwar sehr schwach, aber mit einer Ersatzblende(Single-Slot) von Aquatuning kann man diese "Tuning" ohne Garantieverlust haben.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> Hast du ein Problem damit? Ist doch nicht deine Sache, oder?


Endlich mal jemand der nicht rumheult wegen der Garantie und jetzt flameste mich hier an weil ich der gleichen Meinung bin.


----------



## jupph (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> es gibt abgesehen von einem Wasserkühlblock *keine* alternative Kühlung, welche die Spannungswandler ausreichend kühlt.



Das stimmt nicht. Siehe den hier getesteten Thermalright VRM-G2, speziell
für die Spannungswandler.


----------



## DF_zwo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> Endlich mal jemand der nicht rumheult wegen der Garantie und jetzt flameste mich hier an weil ich der gleichen Meinung bin.


Entschuldige, ich hätte als Bremer einem fast Bremer gegenüber vielleicht nicht so reagieren dürfen  - ich habe deine Aussage einfach nur missverstanden.



> Das stimmt nicht. Siehe den hier getesteten Thermalright VRM-G2, speziell
> für die Spannungswandler.


Da steht der ist für eine GTX 480. Ich hatte mich vielleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Die Aussage war lediglich auf die GTX 470 bezogen. Soweit ich weiß haben die GTX 470 und 480 verschiedene layouts, zumindest an bestimmten Stellen, was auch logisch ist, schließlich unterscheiden sie sich u.a. in der Länge und Anzahl der Speicherchips und natürlich noch in anderen Dingen. Auf der homepage von Thermalright steht "Supports nvidia GTX 480 only ". Und mal kurz offtopic zum Thema Thermalright VRM Kühler....das Ding kostet fast 30 Euro (inkl Versand)! Das ist wirklich Wahnsinn.


----------



## 4clocker (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Das kleine sch***ding kostet fast 30€, die spinnen!
Am besten man lässt bei der GTX470 die schwarze Grundplatte drauf, macht einen GPU-only Kühler drauf und an der Stelle wo die Spawas sitzen schraubt man einfach einen kleinen CPU Kühler auf die Grundplatte


----------



## DF_zwo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Das kleine sch***ding kostet fast 30€, die spinnen!
> Am besten man lässt bei der GTX470 die schwarze Grundplatte drauf, macht einen GPU-only Kühler drauf und an der Stelle wo die Spawas sitzen schraubt man einfach einen kleinen CPU Kühler auf die Grundplatte



Das geht nur bei der GTX 480. Bei der 470 kann man zumindest den MK-13 nicht installieren, wenn die Bodenplatte noch drauf ist. Abgesehen davon ist die Bodenplatte für den Radiallüfter des Referenzkühlers ausgelegt. Mit dem MK-13 erzielt man bessere Ergebnisse mit den mitgelieferten Kühlkörpern.

By the way, ich habe mir nach dem "Umbau" jetzt doch mal den MK-13 mit zwei von dieser Sorte gegönnt und jetzt ist endlich *Ruhe* im Karton. 30°C idle, 48°C Last bei subjektiv keiner auffallenden Lautstärke. Halleluja! Die SpaWas werden das schon aushalten. Bei einer Kühlung die *inkl. Grafikkarte fünf Slots* in Anspruch nimmt, erwarte ich das zumindest.

Bei Interesse liefer ich noch Bilder nach.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

@DF_zwo: Klasse das du das mal ausprobiert hast und auch verglichen hast.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



> tschuldige, ich hätte als Bremer einem fast Bremer gegenüber vielleicht nicht so reagieren dürfen  - ich habe deine Aussage einfach nur missverstanden.


 Die Bremer müssen zusammenhalten


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Bei Interesse liefer ich noch Bilder nach.



Mach ma...


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Was für Bilder möchtest du sehen? Temperaturen oder die Grafikkarte? Ich möchte die Grafikkarte ehrlich gesagt nicht nochmal ausbauen, weil die ganze Angelegenheit schon ein ziemlicher Akt war. Ich kann also höchstens Bilder im eingebauten Zustand liefern.

Ich würde für die Bilder einfach mal auf mein Sysprofile verweisen. http://www.sysprofile.de/id15270


----------



## Junkie2003 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

ich mach das mal mit dem bild
wenn ich sonst n bild davon alleine wollte geht mal auf edelgrafikkarten.de ,da ist sie mit dem kühler in guter quali zusehen!


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Zu faul auf den link von meinem Sysprofile zu klicken? Hab die Bilder längst gepostet


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

@DF_zwo: Ist der MK-13 noch verbaut bei dir?


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> @DF_zwo: Ist der MK-13 noch verbaut bei dir?


Wieso noch? Ich habe doch ein link zu meinen Sysprofile gepostet.

Hier ist er nochmal: klick

Ich hatte eingangs, bei erstellen des Threads noch den Referenzkühler drauf, weil ich erst wissen wollte was dieses High Flow Bracket bringt. Ein paar Tage später habe ich mir den MK-13 geholt und wie man eben auf den Bildern vom Sysprofile sehen kann, ist dieser auch verbaut.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Okay, hab hier nicht alle gelesen.

Mal einen Tipp von mir, denn ich habe den MK-13 auch.
Bei dir biegt sich das PCB ziemlich stark nach unten. Du kannst die Lüfterhalterung unterstützend unter den MK-13 klemmen. Damit biegt das PCB sich garnicht mehr. Bei mir zumindest


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Das PCB verbiegt sich weil die PCIe Stromkabel die Karte nach unten ziehen. Ich möchte nicht, dass die Lüfterhalterung Kontakt zum Kühler hat. Ich denke ich werde der ganzen Sache wohl bald mit einem geeigneten Band Abhilfe schaffen, aber danke nochmal für den Hinweis, auch wenn ich es schon wusste.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

das hab ich auch schon bei meiner gtx 470 durch, nur dass ich die kleinen "halbrunden beulen", des slotbleches noch schon gerade glatt und eben gefeilt habe, seine messungen sind zu meinen identisch^^

ende sept. soll ja der neue arctic kühler kommen, und dann ist die garantie sowieso geschichte^^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



DF_zwo schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, dass die Lüfterhalterung Kontakt zum Kühler hat.


 
Gibt es dafür einen Grund?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Hab jetzt nicht jeden Post gelesen, aber warum hast du dir nicht einfach ne Single Slot Blende gekauft und die originale abmontiert, dann hättest du den oberen Slot einfach im Gehäuse frei lassen können und der Effekt wäre der gleiche exkl. Garantieverlust.


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen Grund?



Ja den gibt es. Ich habe Angst, dass die Gummiumrahmungen der Noiseblocker Lüfter durch heiße und/oder scharfe Bauteile (Lamellen) Schaden nehmen 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht jeden Post gelesen, aber warum hast du dir nicht einfach ne Single Slot Blende gekauft und die originale abmontiert, dann hättest du den oberen Slot einfach im Gehäuse frei lassen können und der Effekt wäre der gleiche exkl. Garantieverlust.



Dann hättest du vielleicht doch mal alle Posts lesen sollen. Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne, aber es ging darum zu ermitteln was dieses High Flow Bracket bringt. Wenn ich die Blende z.T. entfernt hätte, wären an der Stelle Luftverwirbelungen aufgetreten die das Ergebnis hätten verfälschen können. So zumindest meine Überlegung - deswegen habe ich es nicht gemacht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Die Lüfter haben bei mir noch einen Abstand von knapp 10mm. Also frage ich mal: Hä? 

@Eumelbeumel: Na du , haste das heute schonmal in dieser Art und Weise gepostet? Meine einen Thread gesehen zu haben, indem jemand solch eine Blende sucht


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Echt? Ne kA, weiß nicht mehr was ich heute schon geschrieben habe^^ Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich observiert werde 

@DF_zwo: ja hab den Post gerade eben gefunden, ich bezweifle aber, dass durch das weglassen der Blende großartig Verwirbelungen entstehen. Notfalls einfach ne "Blanko-Blende" mit Luftschlitzen gekauft und die dann gemoddet, das würde aufs gleiche hinauslaufen. Aber wenn dir die Garantie erst einmal eh egal ist, dann ists ja ok, eigentlich nicht schlecht, dass das mal jemand testet, hatte immer schon die "Befürchtung", dass die Verstrebungen eher hinderlich als nützlich sind.


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> hatte immer schon die "Befürchtung", dass die Verstrebungen eher hinderlich als nützlich sind.


Das war auch der Anlass den Test durchzuführen.



> Die Lüfter haben bei mir noch einen Abstand von knapp 10mm. Also frage ich mal: Hä?


Wenn ich die Lüfterhalterung losschraube, nach oben - gegen den Kühlkörper - drücke und sie dann wieder festschraube haben die Lüfter bzw. deren Rahmen Kontakt zum Kühlkörper. Außerdem ist die Lüfterhalterung stellenweise nicht sonderlich stabil gebaut und ich möchte dieser keiner unnötigen Belastung aussetzen.
PS: Du kannst es mir in keinem Fall einreden die Halterung gegen die Konstruktion zu drücken  ich werde ich nicht machen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Gtx 470/480 Temperatur Und Geräuschreduzierung - "High Flow Bracket" - Was bringts?*

Verdammt, bitte bitte mach es


----------

